# Pato in Cina al Tianjin. Le cifre.



## admin (27 Gennaio 2017)

Alexandre Pato, dopo l'ennesimo flop, ha deciso di chiudere col calcio vero e di trasferirsi in Cina. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, l'ex rossonero, ora al Villarreal, si trasferirà al Tianjin di Cannavaro. Agli spagnoli andranno 18 milioni di euro mentre a Pato 5-6 milioni a stagione.


----------



## SecondoRosso (27 Gennaio 2017)

Questo qua lo abbiamo rovinato noi facendogli mettere su massa in maniera spropositata e in tempi troppo brevi.
Buona pensione Alexandre!


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2017)

Per la Cina uno stipendio da poveri. Vabbè dai, Pato con il calcio vero aveva comunque chiuso.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Gennaio 2017)

Che palle, avevo appena sistemato la formazione del Villareal con Pato titolare (per affetto mi dispiaceva tenerlo in panca)


----------



## de sica (27 Gennaio 2017)

Al di là dei problemi fisici, è la testa il vero problema. Mi chiedo come cavolo abbia fatto a fare una tale involuzione in 6/7 anni


----------



## juventino (27 Gennaio 2017)

È molto triste vedere uno cone lui chiudere col calcio che conta a quest'età.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Che cosa poteva diventare questo ragazzo...


----------



## tequila D (27 Gennaio 2017)

"È più forte di Cristiano Ronaldo"

cit


----------



## S T B (27 Gennaio 2017)

Balotelli, Pato, Cassano e ora Niang... ecco cosa succede quando non hai testa. Questo qui ci è costato Tevez. Solo che Pato al contrario di Niang era proprio completo. Aveva un bel potenziale. Mi ricordo come lui e Balotelli venivano definiti come il futuro di Milan e inter per 15 anni.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2017)

è già un ex giocatore da parecchi anni. 

5-6 mln per la cina sono poco o nulla, ma più di quanto avrebbe guadagnato restando qua in europa o tornando in brasile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2017)

Aveva i mezzi, ma ha preferito la vita da non atleta, oltre ad essere stato sfortunato.

Uno spreco di talento vergognoso


----------



## Serginho (28 Gennaio 2017)

Dispiace per lui


----------



## wfiesso (28 Gennaio 2017)

Rovinato da noi, era un grandissimo giocatore finché non lo abbiamo pompato come un maiale in allevamento...


----------



## 666psycho (28 Gennaio 2017)

ricordiamocelo così


----------



## sballotello (28 Gennaio 2017)

i brasiliani non si son fatti problemi ad accettare la Cina..chissa come mai


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Gennaio 2017)

Avrò sempre un dolce ricordo di lui. Chi ama il calcio a prescindere dai colori di appartenenza, lo ha adorato. Era uno splendore per gli occhi vederlo giocare. Purtroppo è stato rovinato dagli infortuni, da molta sfortuna e dalla sua non vita da atleta. Penso che Milan Lab c'entri veramente poco. Dispiace perché è stato davvero il miglior talento uscito negli ultimi anni. Poteva arrivare ai livelli di Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo. Balotelli e Cassano in confronto avevano la metà del suo talento. Peccato davvero.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ricordiamocelo così


Cosa poteva diventare sto ragazzo..


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alexandre Pato, dopo l'ennesimo flop, ha deciso di chiudere col calcio vero e di trasferirsi in Cina. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, l'ex rossonero, ora al Villarreal, si trasferirà al Tianjin di Cannavaro. Agli spagnoli andranno 18 milioni di euro mentre a Pato 5-6 milioni a stagione.


Spiace perchè di talento ne aveva veramente tanto ma purtroppo gli infortuni l'hanno condizionato fino a fargli perdere il ''volo verso il cielo''
Ora come ora non può aspirare a niente di meglio che un contratto in Cina...almeno gonfia il conto corrente...purtroppo per il calcio vero è già da parecchi anni un EX...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2017)

A mio avviso il più grande spreco della nostra storia dopo Van Basten, per motivi diversi ovviamente.

Le potenzialità erano da livelli di Ronaldo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] ci devi un segreto da almeno quattro anni


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A mio avviso il più grande spreco della nostra storia dopo Van Basten, per motivi diversi ovviamente.
> 
> Le potenzialità erano da livelli di Ronaldo



perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## fra29 (28 Gennaio 2017)

Quindi il Villarreal l'ha preso a zero e lo vende a 20 dopo 6 mesi?
A noi mai una gioia simile con qualche paracarro in rosa (Zapata, Bacca, Honda, Adriano, ECC)


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Cosa poteva diventare sto ragazzo..



Da pallone d' oro..


----------



## Marchisio89 (28 Gennaio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Avrò sempre un dolce ricordo di lui. Chi ama il calcio a prescindere dai colori di appartenenza, lo ha adorato. Era uno splendore per gli occhi vederlo giocare. Purtroppo è stato rovinato dagli infortuni, da molta sfortuna e dalla sua non vita da atleta. Penso che Milan Lab c'entri veramente poco. Dispiace perché è stato davvero il miglior talento uscito negli ultimi anni. Poteva arrivare ai livelli di Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo. Balotelli e Cassano in confronto avevano la metà del suo talento. Peccato davvero.


Concordo al 100%.


----------



## tequila D (14 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] ci devi un segreto da almeno quattro anni



La caduta del governo Berlusconi dipese ...anche da Pato. Libero di pensarla diversamente ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2017)

tequila D ha scritto:


> La caduta del governo Berlusconi dipese ...anche da Pato. Libero di pensarla diversamente ci mancherebbe.



Spiega spiega Teq


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2017)

tequila D ha scritto:


> La caduta del governo Berlusconi dipese ...anche da Pato. Libero di pensarla diversamente ci mancherebbe.


Continui a fare il misterioso  

Ps: ma hai rifatto l'account?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Febbraio 2017)

tequila D ha scritto:


> La caduta del governo Berlusconi dipese ...anche da Pato. Libero di pensarla diversamente ci mancherebbe.



Azz,questa è roba da complotto  
Se si può,un messaggio in pvt sarebbe gradito


----------



## Heaven (15 Febbraio 2017)

Resta il mio preferito. Quanto mi manca..


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2017)




----------

